# 4.50 Rating - New Driver



## R_Male3105 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am a new driver - Just started 2 days ago and have 15 trips under my belt. However my rating is at 4.50 - what is the best way to improve ratings and any tips would be appreciated. 

Also is there another way to check ratings besides logging into the Uber app? I have heard there are multiple ways to check ratings.

Im based in Bay Area, Cali - Drive a BMW 3 series.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

The arithmetic suggests you got two 1* out of `15 trips. That could just be the luck of the draw, driving weekends, driving college students, driving trailer trash, etc.

You can't concern yourself with it unless and until you have more data.


----------



## R_Male3105 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah makes sense: I heard you can get your account deactivated for a low rating? Also what are the multiple ways to check ratings.

Thanks


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

You can log into the upper website not the app the website. You can check your 1 day average 7 day average 30 day average 365 day average.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

R_Male3105 said:


> Also is there another way to check ratings besides logging into the Uber app? I have heard there are multiple ways to check ratings.


how much per mile are you driving your Beamer for?

also, to check your rating, all you have to do is open the uber driver app. you dont have to go online or log into anything (you should already be logged in). just open the app hit menu button and your rating is right there

go to uber.com to find the single day, week, and month ratings


----------

